# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  DaVinci Code

## OmI

Hey guyz
Hav u read the great novel "DaVinci Code" by Dan Brown ????

----------


## NInA

I simply loved it  :Big Grin: ...i have....many months ago..

i love all parts of it..

how abt u? which one of the all u like the best?

----------


## baadshah99

thank u very much

----------


## baadshah99

thank u very much

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> thank u very much


 :duno; 



i'm still reading it :s got stuck coz of some university work..
gonna start reading again once i get it out of the way :s
so far its going pretty good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> thank u very much


 :duno; 



i'm still reading it :s got stuck coz of some university work..
gonna start reading again once i get it out of the way :s
so far its going pretty good  :Big Grin:

----------


## kamalb

nice ideas.

----------


## anift

Great novel

----------


## Roshni

what about the first volume "Angels n demons" anyone? 

I m still reading it as soon as I m done with it, i m gona start the Davinci code :ye; 
waise Dan Brown is just great, i agree :ye;

----------


## Sporadic

Hmmm i still not gotta chance to do so,
I will soon read it

----------


## OmI

Ab to iski Movie bhi release honay wali hai....

----------


## Roshni

I cant wait :ye;

----------


## amitrajv

no

----------


## Gkfocus

no

----------


## sweetnsexy

ive read it...and ive read angels and demons...which is a better then Da vinci...i have also read deception point...not as good as the other two...but a great book...i love dan brown...def one of my fav authors...

----------


## mytonse

Reaaly kool ..mYSTERY IS AT ITS BEST....

fILMS COMING UP...
dYING TO WATCH IT...
M.Y.T.H

----------


## S@nia

Yes, I have. The more I read, the more I had to read. An exhilaratingly brainy thriller!

----------


## curlywurly

This is an awesome book.. I couldnt put it down  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Anybody wants the trailor for DaVinci..The trailor itself is breathtaking...

M.Y.Tonse

----------


## Chandni89

Great novel,I just want to read it again & again.Dan Brown must have done painstaking researches on those topics.
Did anyone watch a documentary on Nat Geo 'Breaking Da Vinci code'?
They showed people(last name Saint Clair) who are supposedly the descendants 
of Jesus. :ye;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Yes I have read it.. It's wonderful

----------


## SHIRENE

I've read all of Dan Brown's book except Digital Fortress. I've watched every special on his book Da Vince Code on tv. 

His next book The Soloman Key is suppose to come out this year, but I read in an article it will be delayed b'coz of his trail.

If you liked Angel and Demons you'll like The Third Secret by Steve Berry.

----------


## abstemiouspoet

it's a pretty great booik .. i wanna watch the movie

----------


## vishal_life27

no

----------


## glimmering_candle

has any 1 red the story
the midsummer's night dream''
of shakespears

----------

